# [SOLVED]interface net.eth0 not found, the module is loaded

## thegloriousninth

Ok so i'm noob on gentoo, this is my first time installing and i already did some search on the following problem, and excuse me for my english, not my first language. 

So the problem is : after successfully doing a fresh install, then reboot, the net.eth0 interface is not found. Did some google search, and from the error, i conclude the problem is the responsible module is not loaded.

My laptop uses  Atheros AR8152 v1.1 fast ethernet. I'm booting again the live cd and type : lspci -k. The output states that the module used is 

```
atl1c
```

. I tried to load the module, but that module can't be found. So i did

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

and then i checklist the atheros blah blah blah, the one responsible for the module, and then i issue:

```

make && make modules_install

```

then i can do 

```

modprobe atl1c

```

issuing 

```
ifconfig -a
```

, my net.eth0 still not found, also tried:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

still the same.Last edited by thegloriousninth on Thu Feb 07, 2013 5:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Are you using sys-fs/udev-197 or higher? Use `emerge -pv sys-fs/udev` to check.

If so, do you have /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules file in place to enable the old network naming scheme (eth*)? You can create a symlink from /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to /dev/null to get the old naming back, see this link for more information:

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames

----------

## thegloriousninth

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> Are you using sys-fs/udev-197 or higher? Use `emerge -pv sys-fs/udev` to check.
> 
> If so, do you have /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules file in place to enable the old network naming scheme (eth*)? You can create a symlink from /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to /dev/null to get the old naming back, see this link for more information:
> 
> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames

 

Ok i cannot use emerge since i dont have any internet connection (this one's using different machine), but i tried booting from livecd then chroot, but when i do that, the eth0 is not found, but if don't chroot, 

```
emerge
```

 is not found.

Then i just skip that part and try to symlink  /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to /dev/null. I issue

```
ln -s  /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules  /dev/null
```

but it says : failed to create symbolic links, file exists

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *thegloriousninth wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   Are you using sys-fs/udev-197 or higher? Use `emerge -pv sys-fs/udev` to check.
> 
> If so, do you have /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules file in place to enable the old network naming scheme (eth*)? You can create a symlink from /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to /dev/null to get the old naming back, see this link for more information:
> 
> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames 
> ...

 

OK, being more explicit then.

If you don't see a file with the following command:

```

# ls -ld /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

```

Then you can create the file yourself, or just symlink it, to restore the old /dev/eth* naming scheme:

```

# ln -nfs /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

```

Or you can just read the link I gave you and adapt to the new scheme.

----------

## krinn

For my information, you have stabilize udev-197 with that new scheme per default ?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *krinn wrote:*   

> For my information, you have stabilize udev-197 with that new scheme per default ?

 

No, the stable udev, 197-r4, always installs a dummy file in place to keep the old scheme. 

But in ~arch, using 197-r6, the new users of udev will get the new scheme by default. The ebuild will also assume you are a new udev user if you first emerge -C udev and then emerge it back.

----------

## krinn

oh and for a more topic answer:

ifconfig -a should display device, even if not start and/or not configure.

So you should check your dmesg after modprobe your card to see what is going on.

----------

## thegloriousninth

Thank you, for all of your help, it turns out the interface name is not the usual eth0. Once i configured it with the new interface, the connection good to go. Thanks.

----------

